# Considering a Pearson 323



## AndrewB (Oct 11, 2000)

I''m looking to get a good solid boat that I can later sail offshore, yet also to live aboard until I can buy some time.
I''ve been looking at a 1982 Pearson 323 which looks pretty good, except for the engine making an alarming clacketing noise...
What do you all think of these boats?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Live aboard fine. It''s a good looking and roomy boat.

But offshore I don''t know. The hull is fastened to the deck with self tapping screws and the mast is only deck stepped.

A friend owned one and he beat me when I had a C&C 30. The bottom on the C&C needed cleaning. This is my only excuse.

The 323''s had Atomic 4''s. If any engine is not running right it''s a big deal. Get expert on site advice on this. A rebuilt will cost you $5K before you know it.


----------



## AndrewB (Oct 11, 2000)

Hey Mike,
Actually the mast is keel-stepped, but I don''t know about the screws. What''s a self-tapping screw, and why are they a problem?
Thanks for the reply,
Andrew


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Pearson 323 that I was familar with had a wooden post that went from the mast step on the deck to somewhere on the cabin sole or keel. It was not a keel stepped mast.

I have a survey from publication called "Independent Yacht Survey" That makes a comment on the hull to deck fastening.

Like most things if it''s done right it''s ok.

In my opinion very few boats are offshore boats. And fewer sailors. This includes me.

Although I will be offshore this winter again on a 900'' boat.

I like the Pearson 323. Not enough to buy one but they are ok.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a pearson 323 and it is keel stepped. Maybe the wooden post you saw was a cosmetic covering to hide the mast in the cabin? 

Also, not every 323 has an atomic 4. A volvo MD11C diesel was an option, and mine is still running strong. Although I am considering a new engine just for the hell of it, I am having a hard time convincing myself, since the volvo runs perfectly.

As for the deck, I don''t think you''re correct. Without taking the boat apart I can''t be certain, but the 22 year old boat (1979) only leaks in one place, and that''s because of a sloppy instrument mounting job by the previous owner.

Anyone considering one of these is strongly encouraged to buy one. When I bought the boat, it was the largest boat I could afford, but I am now in a position to buy just about any boat I can convince myself I want (within reasonable limtis) . However, every time I climb aboard my Pearson, I am hard pressed to find reasons to own anything else. 

The interior is one of the roomiest I have ever seen for a boat this size. I have seen a lot of boats, and most boats under 40 feet have less interior room than this boat. How? I have no clue how they did it, but they did it.

Only newish Hunters (the smallest I''ve seen was 35 feet) have more room, and new Hunters are, well, for lack of a better word, Cheezy.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

UPDATE: for anyone reviewing this thread.

I don''t know what boat you were on that was deck stepped and fastened with screws, but it was not the 323.

I just took off some of the wood panels and exposed the hull-to-deck joint.

The deck of the 323 is bolted to the hull with beefy bolts. There are also self-tapping screws, but those hold the rub-rail in place. The bolts are about 6 inches apart and appear quite sturdy, with no sign of leakage or corrosion.

If you''re considering a 323 and you want a boat built like a tank, you found it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you Mr.Edelson for your fact base info on the 323. Too many times opinions based on someone else''s erronious data are mistaken as fact and I have to wonder how many times people have decided against a particular sailboat because of those comments, especially when they come from typically knowlegable people like Mike. No disrespect meant to Mike, most times he has very good comments but sometimes you have to actually see the construction(or whatever your comments pertain to) before committing to a particular opinion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 323 here in Florida. Overall I am very happy with the boat. Volvo engine is rough running but that is typical for 2 cylinder engines. sound proofing added to engine compt is an easy fix to most of the noise problems. very solid boat. 20+ years old so a lot depends on what upgrades have been/ need to be done.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Andrew:

A couple of add''l thoughts about the 323 you''re considering...
1. Are you able, at this point, to be more specific about ''offshore use''? There''s a world of difference between what most of us do when ''going offshore'' (e.g. a Caribbean cruise) and taking the boat across the Pacific or Atlantic.
2. When the Pearson Owner''s Assn. (NPOYA) held a seminar 2 years ago on Pearson boats'' suitability for offshore sailing, the 3 speakers (one of whom was Ralph Naranjo, extraordinarily qualified to offer comments in this area) all expressed reservations about using Pearsons in general & 424''s (a larger sistership to the 323) for extended offshore sailing. Bill Shaw is quoted as stating he''s reluctant to recommend any of the Pearson line for extended (I think that essentially refers to ''ocean crossing'') offshore use with the possible exception of his Pearson 40.
3. I''m currently cruising a 424 in the Caribbean and have occasionally come across 323''s in ports between the Bahamas & Trinidad. IMO I think both boats are worthy of cruising in this area given the short hops and thorough WX info available here. I''ve also seen 323''s used for cruising between SF Bay & Florida. I think this is a bit more of a stretch in the boat''s suitability, depending on the route taken, but without significant risk, again IMO.
4. I know of 2 424''s that have circumnavigated but, having worked on my boat for some years and having read about other 424 passages truly offshore, I think it is not suitable for extended cruising. Given its membership in the same design family & from the same manufacturer, I doubt the 323 is any more deserving of an offshore reputation.

Hope this helps. Perhaps you can get the back issue of the NPOYA Newsletter (they have a website) where the seminar I mention was printed up. And above all, don''t overlook the fact that most folks never cross an ocean nor wish to; there''s tons of great cruising in the vast U.S. coastal perimeter, the Caribbean & Cent''l America, and always the option to deck-ship the boat to other essentially-coastal areas (Med, Baltic, etc.).

Jack Tyler


----------

